# The Mignon is a dainty little ship departing 8/1/11



## Dave600 (Jul 30, 2011)

We were driving on the north shore of the Thunersee just west of Interlaken. The road was narrow, bordered by the lake and a rock face. Way up the rock face, the terrain levels off and goes on up the mountainside and is covered by forest, etc. The storm blew down rocks, pine cones, branches and large sections of trees. We don't know exactly what hit us, the pelting was constant, but we were left with five small dings on one section of the hood. We saw table-sized boulders that had come off the mountain, along with trees on houses, as we drove home after taking partial refuge under a building canopy - not much of a chance to get away on many of those roads, we were lucky. The storm was extremely intense and long-lasting, with lots of hail as well.


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeez, lucky nothing worse happened.


----------



## Dave600 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yep, one big skylight's enough.


----------



## suica (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for sharing ... glad you're all ok!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

My 1M is on the Mignon... I didn't do ED, but the anticipation is brutal nonetheless.


----------



## suica (May 15, 2007)

Current Mignon location... I see Canada!

http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=SJCD


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! Did you get my email from last week?


----------



## suica (May 15, 2007)

Not sure. I'll check my spam


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

My car is on the ship too. I dropped mine off in Munich on the 20th of July. Now watching it makes me even more anxious. My port of discharge in New York City on Friday. Now if it can get through customs in a timely manner.


----------



## suica (May 15, 2007)

My CA gave me the option to do BMW101 if I wanted my 1er sooner. Anyone have an opinion on that option? I've read it's the same program as PCD minus the delivery.


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like that might work well for you considering that you really wanted a Friday and those are booked up well into Oct. from what I saw.

Also, it looks like our ship is clipping pretty good - it's scheduled to arrive a day earlier now. Nice!


----------



## L1Trauma (Sep 19, 2003)

It's in port in Canada.


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

It's on it's way to New York now. That is my stop:roundel:


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Gigi_M (Aug 1, 2011)

My 335xi is also on the Mignon and being dropped off in jersey City tomorrow, Aug 12th. To be reunited after almost a month - dropped her off on July 16th in Munich after driving her at the Nurburgring. Fun stuff!!!!


----------



## Derfel (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...4.05429&centery=40.63655&zoom=10&type_color=7

My E92 is less than 30 min. away from my house and yet still days away...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Derfel said:


> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...4.05429&centery=40.63655&zoom=10&type_color=7
> 
> My E92 is less than 30 min. away from my house and yet still days away...


:rofl: Yup! Me too! (1M tho)

But the ship made it to NJ! :banana:


----------



## Derfel (Aug 5, 2011)

Plaz said:


> :rofl: Yup! Me too! (1M tho)
> 
> But the ship made it to NJ! :banana:


What colors? I'm mineral white/coral red. I'll honk if I see you rolling next week.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Derfel said:


> What colors? I'm mineral white/coral red. I'll honk if I see you rolling next week.


Full on Darth Vader... black on black. Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## Derfel (Aug 5, 2011)

Plaz said:


> Full on Darth Vader... black on black. Good luck, and enjoy!


Sick. You too.


----------



## Dave600 (Jul 30, 2011)

Mignon is having lunch in Jersey. Getting warmer....


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

sniff sniff... is that... is that new car I smell?


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

Derfel said:


> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...4.05429&centery=40.63655&zoom=10&type_color=7
> 
> My E92 is less than 30 min. away from my house and yet still days away...


Post us when you get your car. That will let the rest of us on the ship, who live further out, that ours are on the way.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Derfel (Aug 5, 2011)

ZymurgyBMW said:


> Post us when you get your car. That will let the rest of us on the ship, who live further out, that ours are on the way.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


Will do. Nice Touring by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

Derfel said:


> Will do. Nice Touring by the way. :thumbup:


Thanks and Thanks:drive:


----------



## suica (May 15, 2007)

Well, my 1er is on US soil now :bigpimp: A friend of mine at work asked if the wait was killing me.... yes it is!


----------



## Dave600 (Jul 30, 2011)

New to forum, and now that Mignon is "here", I'm almost a real member of the Forum.

Question: At which port does a car bound for PCD in Greenville leave the ship? 

Question: Does the PCD slot develop when the car leaves customs?


----------



## L1Trauma (Sep 19, 2003)

PCD cars disembark at Brunswick, GA.


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

Dave600 said:


> New to forum, and now that Mignon is "here", I'm almost a real member of the Forum.
> 
> Question: At which port does a car bound for PCD in Greenville leave the ship?
> 
> Question: Does the PCD slot develop when the car leaves customs?


I like that Neptune Blue Dave, welcome to the forum:thumbup: I see it is out of port and is headed your way, just off the Jersey coast at a nice 18.3 knots.


----------



## Dave600 (Jul 30, 2011)

Perhaps I could hustle down the Chesapeake, climb a rope and do a ride-along, could fold down the rear seats and I'd bring my own food. Lord knows I need the practice figuring out how to work all of the features....

Thanks, we like the Neptune, too - my wife and I thought there was something about the hue and tonality that made the size and form look better. Not that I am critical of everyone else's choice, but that was our decision tree. Also, we liked the idea that the Neptune color was unique to the GT line, as long as we're going to go rogue on the conservatives.


----------



## macten (Apr 8, 2011)

*Jersey City*

I had to take a ride to Bayonne to peek over at Global yesterday after work to see if I could see my car getting offloaded. I didn't see her though. I thought this one was it, but I got the sport edition.



Click here for video!


----------



## Derfel (Aug 5, 2011)

macten said:


> I had to take a ride to Bayonne to peek over at Global yesterday after work to see if I could see my car getting offloaded. I didn't see her though. I thought this one was it, but I got the sport edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for video!


One of those white ones has to be mine.


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

Derfel said:


> One of those white ones has to be mine.


You mean that last one that rolled off:rofl:


----------



## Derfel (Aug 5, 2011)

ZymurgyBMW said:


> You mean that last one that rolled off:rofl:


Touche. But little do you know what's inside the van.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

macten said:


> I had to take a ride to Bayonne to peek over at Global yesterday after work to see if I could see my car getting offloaded. I didn't see her though. I thought this one was it, but I got the sport edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for video!


Nice!

My 1M could have been one of those...


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

Derfel said:


> Touche. But little do you know what's inside the van.


I couldn't resist. I didn't know Ford was now doing ED of their passenger vans  and here I was driving around Germany in my BMW instead.

I wonder if MB does a ED for their Sprinter Vans (which I do own one for my business). I couldn't image a more boring trip than driving around in a 22' long 8.5' tall bus, with a governed US spec top speed of 82mph.


----------



## Dave600 (Jul 30, 2011)

Perhaps there was a 1M inside of it.

I imagine the van is on-ship to ferry the drivers back for another offloading run. Imagine weeks at sea, then getting to hotrod a new BMW down the ramp and into a parking lot. 30 seconds of thrill. One might wish, though, that the Mignon had a bit more style than a barge on steroids. Perhaps some flames painted down the sides.


----------



## Derfel (Aug 5, 2011)

Any day now...:banghead:


----------



## Dave600 (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...0.38585&centery=31.27944&zoom=10&type_color=7

About 30 miles from Brunswick.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Derfel said:


> Any day now...:banghead:


Painful, ain't it? uch:


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

we got our rebate as well; still waiting for a date . . .


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Dave600, just curious, you have options listed in your sig -- what's adventure? Kash


----------



## suica (May 15, 2007)

Don't forget the PCD calendar too


----------



## L1Trauma (Sep 19, 2003)

Got my check. My CA has the VPC putting on the spoiler, so still there... that rock chip on the front bumper is my NEMESIS


----------



## Dave600 (Jul 30, 2011)

kashrahman said:


> Dave600, just curious, you have options listed in your sig -- what's adventure? Kash


Just a joke, or perhaps it's a no-cost option the buyer can choose to have.

It's been great fun for the last 5 months. I think it's interesting how BMW seems to own the idea of fun performance driving as a brand-thing and how it pervades everything from the sale to the delivery (in our case, the ED). I'm sure we all forsee a day when cavorting around the countryside is not so easy or eco-friendly (invent better batteries, please), though there's a Tesla dealer right around the corner from my office.

DV


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

One other reminder for people that this applies to - I just called BMWFS to find out if my ED month was paid for by BMW, as they're supposed to, and it was NOT made. Please make sure whatever you have set up will be applied so you get the full credit.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Dave600 said:


> Just a joke, or perhaps it's a no-cost option the buyer can choose to have.
> 
> It's been great fun for the last 5 months. I think it's interesting how BMW seems to own the idea of fun performance driving as a brand-thing and how it pervades everything from the sale to the delivery (in our case, the ED). I'm sure we all forsee a day when cavorting around the countryside is not so easy or eco-friendly (invent better batteries, please), though there's a Tesla dealer right around the corner from my office.
> 
> DV


ahh, cute!! I asked because I read about BMW perhaps changing it's option packages to "Active", "Lifestyle", etc for future models (like the 3 series), but had not heard about any changes for the GT. Your neptune blue looks gorgeous! still keeping my fingers crossed . . .


----------



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

macten said:


> I had to take a ride to Bayonne to peek over at Global yesterday after work to see if I could see my car getting offloaded. I didn't see her though. I thought this one was it, but I got the sport edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for video!


Thats real dedication. How long did you sit there waiting for those cars to come off ?


----------



## L1Trauma (Sep 19, 2003)

BMW says I am released to trucking! Perhaps at the dealer tomorrow. Now I have to fly to Atlanta.... likely pickup Monday.


----------



## macten (Apr 8, 2011)

rhird said:


> Thats real dedication. How long did you sit there waiting for those cars to come off ?


They were already unloading when I arrived. 30 minutes later the last of them was off and the ramp was going up.


----------



## macten (Apr 8, 2011)

L1Trauma said:


> BMW says I am released to trucking! Perhaps at the dealer tomorrow. Now I have to fly to Atlanta.... likely pickup Monday.


My car was releasd to trucking on Monday and delivered to my deal 30 miles away today! I just want to pick her up so I can have her safe in my garage away from Irene. I would have been besides myself if she were on the dock in Jersey City during this storm.


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

My car is suppose to be out of harms way. They gave a ETA of Thursday but still wasn't there by Friday morning. My sales person was suppose to call me but I never got a call that it actually arrived today. I'm still hoping to pick it up tomorrow. I am having the windows tinted so that may cause a delay. I'm thinking I might come back and have it done later. 

Update, it was a no show on Saturday. All I can figure is I misunderstood the day of my car's ETA. Now I'm looking at the beginning of next week, oh well I'll get it soon enough and my windows will be tinted, since it will be during the week and I'll be picking it up in the evening.


----------



## suica (May 15, 2007)

I wonder where our 1er is. Maybe I'll call our CA tomorrow. Hope it's ok with regards to the approaching storm!


----------



## L1Trauma (Sep 19, 2003)

My car is at the dealer! Could pick it up today if I lived in Atlanta. Flying up there Monday morning to get it.

EDIT: 5 1/2 weeks since dropoff to arrival, with a spoiler installed at the VPC.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

woohoo!! got offered sep 15th! we replied back and asked for 16th (fri) but doubt we will get that (fingers crossed). just happy to be one step closer!!


----------



## suica (May 15, 2007)

congrats L1 and kashrahman! Can't wait to see the pics!

Still having some withdrawal from the ED... was at Costco yesterday and they did have some um, medication... case of HB Oktoberfest for $22 :beerchug:


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

suica said:


> congrats L1 and kashrahman! Can't wait to see the pics!
> 
> Still having some withdrawal from the ED... was at Costco yesterday and they did have some um, medication... case of HB Oktoberfest for $22 :beerchug:


As soon as I got back I went to my favorite beer supplier and bought HB Dunkle (Oktoberfest not in yet) and some Bitburger. Neither as good as the draughts I had there. I'm having some withdrawal too.


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh man, I have to show my wife this thread now. This must be an actual syndrome. The day after I got back I hit the store and came home with some König Ludwig and like $100 of other stuff I missed. Glad I'm not the only one. HB Octoberfest at Costco, eh? I may now have a reason to join. Thanks for the info!

7 days until we leave for PCD!!

Eric


----------



## Dave600 (Jul 30, 2011)

Whilst vegging on the couch last night, I came across this show, may be old news to the more aware set on this forum:

http://www.cnbc.com/id/43395673

Seems to repeat regularly, will DVR the whole thing soon. Struck me as a good cure for the withdrawl pangs only softened by smiling at memories and searching out the good beers. Worked for me.....and our customer advisor in Munich, Ulrike, was featured during one delivery at the Welt.

DV


----------



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

L1Trauma said:


> My car is at the dealer! Could pick it up today if I lived in Atlanta. Flying up there Monday morning to get it.
> 
> EDIT: 5 1/2 weeks since dropoff to arrival, with a spoiler installed at the VPC.


Update please


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

My car is finally back with me. I picked it up at the dealer tonight. It was ready this morning but I had to much work to do and could get there until 7:00pm. I forgot how much I love this car. The good part is I have less than 100 miles until the official brake-in period is finished:thumbup:. 

I got it 2 days less than 6 weeks really 3 days with one extra day to have my windows tinted.


----------



## L1Trauma (Sep 19, 2003)

rhird said:


> Update please


Comedy gold: literally one hour after I picked up the car I was following a truck on an interstate onramp in Atlanta and a big bag of something on the road just appeared from under the truck (I guess it cleared it). I hit it, heard a thump, and saw a giant blast of either smoke or powder behind me. I was like, "oh ****, did my car just catch on fire?" for a second until I realized it was powder for sure. The was driving fine and I figured I ran over the bag, I heard no noise, etc. 5 miles later the car complained that the active cruise control sensor, which I was not using at the time, was "dirty." I figured I had powder on the front of the car, so I pulled over to look at it. The lower center grill hexagonal grill was completely gone . The sensor was dirty, yes, but seemed intact and held firmly in place. A couple other random plastic pieces seemed loose, including the left foglight grill. Miracle of miracles: not a single scratch on the painted parts of the bumper. I wiped the sensor clean and it worked again but later complained of being dirty again. I drove back from Atlanta and dropped it at the dealer today to replace the center grill, repair/replace the left grill and figure out what's up with the sensor. If the sensor is shot I will be reporting this to insurance, as that part is not cheap ($2495 on getbmwparts.com).

Vexing  but at least no body work/painting needs to happen.

When I get the car back and swap out the grills and mount my new wheels I'll post pics


----------



## suica (May 15, 2007)

Dave, So sorry to hear about this! Glad to hear the damage didn't hit the paint. There's so much crap on our roads. Looking forward to seeing the pix.

Paul


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got to Asheville for a couple days relaxation before my PCD in 3 days. So close!!!

Eric


----------

